# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  Auckland Shooting Range Shooting

## Dermastor

So how much do you like shooting Long Range? This is a new range that looks like its starting up South of Auckland they will shoot out to 2000m. If you break it down to $10 a week it doesn't look so bad.

https://www.shootingrange.co.nz/

----------


## dogmatix

A lot closer to me than ASC. 
No issues with noise and round counts like Waiuku Pistol Club.
I've preregistered for range membership.

----------


## terryf

That's for gold membership? As I understand it, there's an additional $20 per day to be paid.
So if I shoot once a month it costs me $60 rather than a $100 which still makes it viable - once every three months and its no longer viable.

If, however, you go twice a month and you're an avid hunter, then the Diamond or Platinum would definitely be a better deal as it seems access is then free plus a bit of hunting thrown in. 
Still a chunk of cash to lay down.

----------


## dogmatix

Yep, Gold.
Currently I have to drive to Riverhead to the two deerstalkers ranges there, 50 min drive each way. So time and petrol. 
I want to practise more at 300/500m. Funnily enough I seem to shoot better at 300m with minimal support (canadian prone off the magazine) than I do at 500m off a front rest.
Cant shoot beyond 200m at Riverhead, with North Auckland not able to shoot standing now.
At Clevedon or Akarana ranges, only once a month on a club day (not a member) and only from October to May.

This new (but certainly pricey) range is a 15 minute drive for me.

----------


## Dermastor

@dogmatix you don't have to be a member to shoot either Clevedon or Akarana and they shoot pretty much every weekend so there is a lot of shooting there but yes only in the Summer months.

----------


## dogmatix

Didn't realise I could shoot on a competition shoot day as a casual. Cheers.

----------


## Steve123

Registered but for gold but not sure about the booking your days part. I like the ability to just rock up and sight in that Waiuku has but 100 m and the switch to being noise nzi's is wearing thin.

----------


## Ryan

This is good news and should encourage the growth of the sport.

----------


## Glycerine

the gold fee's a bit cheeky? $525 for a year and then $20 extra every time you go,

and only open on weekends is a little limiting?
actual photos of the facilities provided would be nice even progress photos?

Though I hope the best for another range to succeed, I'll see how this one goes before sending any funds there way

----------


## 40mm

what we need is to evict all the people with sensitive ears and poor manners. then we can shoot all day, every day and anywhere we please! sounds dreamy.

----------


## Ultimitsu

15k life time membership looks good, spread out to 10 years only 1.5k per year, same price as gold + shooting every weekend.

only if we can get the owner to personally guarantee the range will be up for 10 years at least or pro-rata refund.

----------


## shift14

> Registered but for gold but not sure about the booking your days part. I like the ability to just rock up and sight in that Waiuku has but 100 m and the switch to being noise nzi's is wearing thin.


Yes, the sneering knob-end that seems to run the joint for his own benefit makes this an attractive proposition.

B

----------


## Ryan

> the gold fee's a bit cheeky? $525 for a year and then $20 extra every time you go,
> 
> and only open on weekends is a little limiting?
> actual photos of the facilities provided would be nice even progress photos?
> 
> Though I hope the best for another range to succeed, I'll see how this one goes before sending any funds there way


The fees do seem somewhat excessive but I can only assume that the land required for a 2000m range probably isn't cheap. Hopefully the fees decrease as more shooters subscribe? *shrugs*. Agree on the weekends thing but then with 70 shooting platforms, perhaps they are catering to the majority of shooters who have their free time on the weekend?

It could definitely do with some photographs of the facilities.

----------


## terryf

I'm a little confused right now.

On the website, the map shows Onewhero down south off Highway 22 (65km south of CBD)

On the FB page, it shows the address as Onewhero Road, Kaukapakapa which is north on the Kaipara Coast Highway (55km north of CBD)

I understood it was north - can anyone confirm this?

----------


## Glycerine

also keen to know what guarantees your lifetime membership? what if worse case the land is sold to a new owner that hates shooting? or the range is closed for other reasons?

shit happens.. just keen to know what safe guards they/you have for your 15k investment?

----------


## terryf

I was actually thinking the same thing - I had a lifetime gym membership and the gym went bankrupt. This can happen to any business so a very valid question!




> also keen to know what guarantees your lifetime membership? what if worse case the land is sold to a new owner that hates shooting? or the range is closed for other reasons?
> 
> shit happens.. just keen to know what safe guards they/you have for your 15k investment?

----------


## stretch

> I'm a little confused right now.
> 
> On the website, the map shows Onewhero down south off Highway 22 (65km south of CBD)
> 
> On the FB page, it shows the address as Onewhero Road, Kaukapakapa which is north on the Kaipara Coast Highway (55km north of CBD)
> 
> I understood it was north - can anyone confirm this?


Its in the vicinity of Onewhero to the south. This from the man running it (and Metanoia Hunting) who some of us met at the Shot Expo.

----------


## Dermastor

I had a yarn with a guy you is consulting with the owners on the operation and set up of this enterprise. Yes they are serious they have the land with templates established. They will not be encroached by urban development. They are trying to establish interest and the  number of shooters likely to sign up before they start digging. There is going to be an open day on May 12 where you can rock up and shoot and have a look around and hopefully ask questions. There will be covered mounds for sighting in out to 300m and a covered mound where you will be able ot shoot out to 2000m in another direction.
Yup its  a lot of money but for me its a no brainer go out do some load work strep over to the long range and whack some steel establish DOPE get in some practice. If you are keen I will see you on the 12th out there. No I don't have an interest in the range except I really want it to work it would be a great asset to out sport.

----------


## shift14

Cool, 12 May is an RDO, it’ll be a good chance to have a look see.

B

----------


## mr_stylah275

Cool im going to try and go have a few shoots and see how it goes. Im also looking for a club to join in auckland.

----------


## North guy

Come North and join the Northland Black Powder club, it's $20 a YEAR and you can shoot any day of the week as long as you like as often as you like out to 200m.
The odd Sunday is booked by us and the deer stalkers but you can still shoot after the club day.
We have a Military aggregate shoot on this Sunday if anyone feels like a drive  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gundoc

While the concept is admirable, the fees are astronomical considering it is only weekend access.  The whole deal seems heavy on hype and light on facts to my slightly jaundiced eye!  Perhaps we are a bit spoiled for choice here compared to the Auckland region (3 rifle ranges, a large pistol range and 2 gun clubs all within 15-20 minutes, plus lots of friendly farmers).

----------


## Blisters

> Come North and join the Northland Black Powder club, it's $20 a YEAR and you can shoot any day of the week as long as you like as often as you like out to 200m.
> The odd Sunday is booked by us and the deer stalkers but you can still shoot after the club day.
> We have a Military aggregate shoot on this Sunday if anyone feels like a drive


Is it only black powder that you shoot or cab i bring modern rifles ?

----------


## Dermastor

I disagree on your thoughts of the fees. Yes its a a lot of money but us Tradies in AKL are earning a fortune at the moment so no worries. Considering in the last year just to shoot long range  get some experience and compete rather badly in competitions I have flown to the South Island 4 times and driven to Taranaki twice for shoots (thanks guys) had two rifles rebarreled etc etc. To have a range I can turn up and shoot at with the sort of facilities proposed will save me money and be fantastic. I don't see any hype just a proposal and big dreams. Good on them I sure hope it comes together. (There might have been a bit of tongue in cheek in my comments or not)

----------


## North guy

We are called the black powder club but we shoot all guns, I will let you all know when the next fun day is and you can bring everything you have. ARs, 22s, high power and shotguns are all in on those days and its great fun

----------


## Cowboy06

I can’t believe how ungrateful most of the longrange shooters are in this country. They spend shit loads on their gear and grizzle to pay stuff all for training and ranges to shoot. If you only knew how much it costs to set one up and that’s not even including the land. There are some big range setups in America that had the same sort of reception to start with, now they have accommodation etc and require prior booking to get onto these ranges they are so popular.

We’ve just set one up in the south island that is open on the second Saturday of each month all steel targets to 2km. Training available by gunsite trained instructors. The charges are $100 for the day including lunch. All targets get windage flags set up. Limited numbers at a time. Check sparrow hawk website for bookings.

----------


## Cowboy06

Sorry guys I was tired and cranky from a long weeks welding last night. I meant to say some not most. I built 4 ranges on my property and the neighbours to get wind variety. It probably costs me $1000 a year for my membership in the time and steel used.

----------


## Dermastor

Points well made Cowboy we knew what you meant we all get grumpy at times. I'm too scared to add up what I have spent on this sport in the last two years. Not as bad as running a Game Fishing boat for a season but it sure scoffs money.

----------


## Marty Henry

Laudable project and seems to be prepairing a long term plan. It would not suprise me if more operations look at being a corporate venue/reception centre to spread the risk and income opportunities like kauri bay. Being close to a major centre in some cases can be an advantage especially if there is little competition.

----------


## foxhound

> Come North and join the Northland Black Powder club, it's $20 a YEAR and you can shoot any day of the week as long as you like as often as you like out to 200m.
> The odd Sunday is booked by us and the deer stalkers but you can still shoot after the club day.
> We have a Military aggregate shoot on this Sunday if anyone feels like a drive


Its a great little club, friendly club members and fees are very reasonable, numbers of shooters that attend the club days has slowly risen and makes for a good days competition. Inter all the events or what ever event you want to. They shoot bolt action type military rifles right thru to more modern semi autos weather it is your cold war full power battle rifles to the more modern AR types. Still good to see lots of guys still shooting with iron sites as well as red dot and scopes.

----------


## shift14

Any news regards the “open” day 12th May .....?

B

----------


## Dermastor

I believe its on but getting details and driving directions is proving problematic. If anyone knows please post.

----------


## shift14

> I believe its on but getting details and driving directions is proving problematic. If anyone knows please post.


Thanks. I’m really hoping it’s not all piss and wind.

B

----------


## 300winmag

> Thanks. I’m really hoping it’s not all piss and wind.
> 
> B


Do you need the practice ??

----------


## shift14

> Do you need the practice ??


Yes, as you well know.

No more bacon and egg breakfasts for you matey, now that your home and back on the leash....

B

----------


## 300winmag

Found what I was missing, left them at home in the mad rush to get out the door.

----------


## Gillie

Postponed due to weather?

----------


## Dermastor

Your .22 shoot or the Onewhero shoot Simon?

----------


## shift14

Website still says proposed opening 12 th May....

B

----------


## Gillie

> Your .22 shoot or the Onewhero shoot Simon?


My 22LR shoot is a covered range facility - we aren't postponing. The Auckland Shooting Range posted this on their facebook page:
"_Thank you to those that have registered for Auckland's largest shooting range!
The proposed opening day has been postponed.
We will be in touch soon via our Facebook page and email with an exact date in the near future.
www.shootingrange.co.nz_"

----------


## Gillie

Repeated post...

----------


## shift14

> My 22LR shoot is a covered range facility - we aren't postponing. The Auckland Shooting Range posted this on their facebook page:
> "_Thank you to those that have registered for Auckland's largest shooting range!
> The proposed opening day has been postponed.
> We will be in touch soon via our Facebook page and email with an exact date in the near future.
> www.shootingrange.co.nz_"



Fuck sake !! and for those of us not on FB, how fukn hard is it to update the website....

B

----------


## Gillie

@shift14 I had assumed you had to register and they were emailing those who had registered? Dunno...

----------


## shift14

> @shift14 I had assumed you had to register and they were emailing those who had registered? Dunno...


Yes I have registered, providing an email is part of that. And no,I haven’t had advice via email.

As an aside, I was in a retail store that’s been going forever yesterday. The staff had heard “heard about “ the proposed range, but had had no contact whatsoever from the people involved.

 You’d think that as part of the marketing drive they’d put the word out through retailers. They’re asking for substantial amounts of money to be laid down, surely it’d help to cast the net to a wider group?.

B

----------


## Dermastor

I've pre registered and no e-mails also messaged them on Face Book and from their web page as well as trying the phone # on the web page no more nothing. As for how to get there well good luck that info is no where to be seen. I still want this venture to get up and running but they are burning through their future goodwill fast. I sure wont be handing over any money until I can see signs of a plan and time lines.

----------


## shift14

Just received an email, saying opening delayed......

And a request for payment.....

B

----------


## MSL

Payment for what? A fantasy?

----------


## dogmatix

Same here. Payment for membership on receipt of invoice is required in 7 days.
I'm not paying jack until I see some facilities up and running.

----------


## shift14

> Same here. Payment for membership on receipt of invoice is required in 7 days.
> I'm not paying jack until I see some facilities up and running.


The CC option available next week ( ! ) will give some recourse should there be a problem.

B

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Come North and join the Northland Black Powder club, it's $20 a YEAR and you can shoot any day of the week as long as you like as often as you like out to 200m.
> The odd Sunday is booked by us and the deer stalkers but you can still shoot after the club day.
> We have a Military aggregate shoot on this Sunday if anyone feels like a drive


I will never forget my one and only visit. This included a black powder cannon and mortar firing pet food cans full of cement! A great day but a bit of a drive for me!

----------


## video hunter

Exspensive shooting ?

----------


## shift14

> Exspensive shooting ?


Refer posts #26 and 28 of this thread....

B

----------


## Gillie

I had a chat with one of the people *now* involved with this range - I won't say much as it isn't my place... but I would advise be patient as it takes time, effort, work, funds, and a whole lot of support to get a a new range off the ground and they have plans for an awesome facility. I hope this endeavour gets the support it needs to make the dream a reality. 

Yes, communication needs to improve after a rough start and I expect it will very soon. Keep the faith! 


Of course I also agree with this statement  :Have A Nice Day: 



> I sure wont be handing over any money until I can see signs of a plan and time lines.

----------


## dogmatix

I'm really hoping they succeed too.

----------


## Paul

Correct me if I am wrong, but I work it out to be $30.00 per week. $525.00 for the cheap sub, which I agree, works out to be $10.00 per week,+ a further $20.00 booking/ range fee, which makes it $30.00 and that's if you catch the special or else it will cost $32.60 per week to shoot.
Total cost $1565.00 per year, if you catch the opening special, other wise $5.00 off $1700.00.
Don't get me wrong its probably a fair price, you just got my attention at $10.00 a week.

----------


## Beetroot

> Correct me if I am wrong, but I work it out to be $30.00 per week. $525.00 for the cheap sub, which I agree, works out to be $10.00 per week,+ a further $20.00 booking/ range fee, which makes it $30.00 and that's if you catch the special or else it will cost $32.60 per week to shoot.
> Total cost $1565.00 per year, if you catch the opening special, other wise $5.00 off $1700.00.
> Don't get me wrong its probably a fair price, you just got my attention at $10.00 a week.


I'm hoping they have a casual day rate of say $80ish, regardless of how good the facilities are most people are going to be lucky to go once a month I know I certainly would be struggling to find time to go anymore often than that, probably more like once ever 2 or 3 months.

If it is like initially said only open weekends then hardly any reason to sign up for a whole year.
Why would you want to sign up for a years membership and only have access two days a week, which will be packed out in the summer months.

----------


## Dermastor

An update Kerry Adams from Precision Shooter has stepped into help out. Visit the webpage to see videos of upcoming progress etc. This can only be good news so stay tuned for more info to come. I still think it sucks they want a $20 booking fee per day on top of your annual membership.

https://www.shootingrange.co.nz/

----------


## Dermastor

So it looks like the Stage One completion and opening is now August. (its hard doing ground works in this weather) So no shooting this Winter grrrrrrrrr. At least we now know what is going on with regular updates on the web site and e-mail if you sign up. That money looks sweet in my bank account. They will still probably get it just not yet.

----------


## shift14

They’re on instagram, some shots of people shooting, and targets etc.

Be nice for those who’ve actually paid money to be able to go out for a burn, rather than a select few or those in the know.....

B

----------


## shift14

Having a look see tomorrow and hopefully a burn on the gongs.....

B

----------


## cambo

https://www.shootingrange.co.nz/blog

----------


## Dermastor

Finally got out to the range on Saturday to see what's happening. They are making slow progress with the track which is still not all weather. It will be good to see some structural progress with the shooting platform etc. There are plans but it is going to take a lot of work. Access track, parking area, shooting platforms, target sites. It was good to see what they are dealing with. Got to smash some gongs and limestone rocks out to 1300m. It is beyond the black stump out there quite a drive.

----------


## The Bloke

Hi folks, I (Kerry) am stepping away from The Shooting Range project.

Should you want to contact me for other reasons - kerry@precisionshooter.co.nz is the best way.

----------


## shift14

> Hi folks, I (Kerry) am stepping away from The Shooting Range project.
> 
> Should you want to contact me for other reasons - kerry@precisionshooter.co.nz is the best way.


FFS.

B

----------


## MSL

For negative reasons one can assume

----------


## blair993

That can only be a bad thing, can't it?

----------


## Blisters

What happened to this?

----------


## The Bloke

Apparently, nothing much after I stepped away from it.

----------


## MSL

> Apparently, nothing much after I stepped away from it.


Didnt you upset the landowner?

----------


## The Bloke

I never met the landowner(s).

----------


## faregame

What’s the centre on your website - was it this or something new? @The Bloke

----------


## The Bloke

No, the centre is a separate project.

I originally approached the guys at Onewhero looking to hold competition and courses there - quickly realised they needed a lot of help getting it going, so came onboard as the 'operations manager' - after a time I started to get uncomfortable with how things were progressing, and stepped away from the project.

I still feel there is a need for such a range, so kept looking for land. I had another property lined up but was recently notified by the real estate agent that the owner had made a deal elsewhere and not notifed them.

However, still looking as there really is still a need for a property run field shooting range.

----------


## JWB

To shoot in Auckland is not hard! You have three clubs with ranges out to 1000 yards in close proximity as stated early in the thread by Dogmatix and Dermaster. They are ClevedonClevedon Rifle Club - Home, Akarana-Cityhttps://www.sporty.co.nz/akaranacity/ and Franklinhttps://www.franklinrifleclub.co.nz/.
All of these clubs are wanting to meet you and make you feel welcome. They all cater for visitors and are a wealth of knowledge about wind, weather, and getting the most out of your firearm.
These clubs all use electronic targets so collecting data about your shoot is as easy as connecting to the target server and saving your shoots for later reference.
If any of you really want to shoot, instead of staying home dreaming your dreams, then contact one or all three of these clubs. The contact numbers are on their webpages. Some use facebook as well.
There is no need to bemoan the lack of rifle ranges in Auckland and try to re-invent the wheel, when you have three on your doorstep

----------


## Beetroot

> To shoot in Auckland is not hard! You have three clubs with ranges out to 1000 yards in close proximity as stated early in the thread by Dogmatix and Dermaster. They are ClevedonClevedon Rifle Club - Home, Akarana-Cityhttps://www.sporty.co.nz/akaranacity/ and Franklinhttps://www.franklinrifleclub.co.nz/.
> All of these clubs are wanting to meet you and make you feel welcome. They all cater for visitors and are a wealth of knowledge about wind, weather, and getting the most out of your firearm.
> These clubs all use electronic targets so collecting data about your shoot is as easy as connecting to the target server and saving your shoots for later reference.
> If any of you really want to shoot, instead of staying home dreaming your dreams, then contact one or all three of these clubs. The contact numbers are on their webpages. Some use facebook as well.
> There is no need to bemoan the lack of rifle ranges in Auckland and try to re-invent the wheel, when you have three on your doorstep


Yeah great if you want to shoot NRA style shoots, but no joy if you want to shoot steel targets or have a PRS/field shoot.

----------


## stevodog

Yep, I'd like to shoot gongs or targets out to 400m when I have time off during the week...these kind of organised shoots font suit everyone...I'm a shy animal

----------


## JWB

For those of you who have not been to a rifle range, and wonder about the usual shooting procedure when you arrive. We will assume that the flags are out and the targets are up.

At each distance the shooting mound is divided by the number of targets and each space has room for 2 shooters to get down with their rifles and associated gear. There is usually a blackboard for each target for shooters to squad themselves on.

The first and second shooter on the board get ready to shoot when the range is declared open, and the first shooter has up to 5 minutes to prepare before their time starts, and then about ¼ of an hour to fire their 2 sighters and 10 counting shots. The second shooter is ready to start as soon as they are told that the target is available by their scorer. First shooter clears their gear from the mound and the third gets down, ready to shoot. Shooting is more or less continuous until all on the board have finished. The shooter who has just finished takes over check scoring at the blackboard so that the relieved chalkie can score for the starting shooter.

It is a system developed generations ago to make maximum use of a limited number of targets. In practice, 8 is the usual maximum on a target and a range generally takes about 2 hours to get through. Then the range will close and everyone will move to the next distance.

On club days as opposed to championship days, only one or maybe two ranges will be shot on the day. You may choose to shoot as often as you like until you have had enough, or run out of ammunition.
After clearing away the gear at the end of the day most clubs socialize over a beverage of choice, sometimes a BBQ, and the post-mortem is held.
The targets used by NRANZ clubs are the International ICFRA targets. These targets at all ranges are 2 minutes of angle (approx.) across the Bull, 1 minute of angle across the V ring, and ½ minute of angle across the X ring.

As Beetroot has stated you may not shoot steel gongs at these ranges, due to their range certifying rules which generally prohibit any steel downrange at all, through concern about ricochet. Solve that problem and most clubs might consider putting steel targets downrange for members use.

Stevodogs wish to use a range during weekdays and in privacy, is never going to be an option with club ranges as most are sited on private property and the clubs are there at the sufferance of the landowner. Most ranges are on working farms and the range activities take second place to farm business. Keeping a friendly working arrangement with your farmer is not going to include casuals turning up to shoot any day and any time of the week.

By Shy, I take you to mean that you dont wish to experiment in front of others, and want to make your cock-ups in private. If this is your worry, move on, as shooters are the most self-absorbed people on the planet. They only want to think/talk about their own scores. No-one will notice your pain. The only time you will be noticed is if you do something dangerous. 

Apart from championship days, rifle clubs are very relaxed about the order of shooting, how much you want to shoot, how little you want to shoot. Organized is not how I would describe a normal club day. The published program may exist but the members who attend, adapt or completely change it to suit themselves on the day. The only thing they never relax about is safety and all firearms must be shown to be clear and remain that way except when permitted to be on the shooting mound. Even then, the action may only be closed when the rifle is in the shoulder and pointed at the target.

----------


## stevodog

Thanks for that description JWB, sounds good.

----------


## Blisters

+1! Good info, I'm going out to akarana on sunday for a shoot... also been wrangled into giving them a working bee hand on Saturday somehow hah

----------


## 300CALMAN

> To shoot in Auckland is not hard! You have three clubs with ranges out to 1000 yards in close proximity as stated early in the thread by Dogmatix and Dermaster. They are ClevedonClevedon Rifle Club - Home, Akarana-Cityhttps://www.sporty.co.nz/akaranacity/ and Franklinhttps://www.franklinrifleclub.co.nz/.
> All of these clubs are wanting to meet you and make you feel welcome. They all cater for visitors and are a wealth of knowledge about wind, weather, and getting the most out of your firearm.
> These clubs all use electronic targets so collecting data about your shoot is as easy as connecting to the target server and saving your shoots for later reference.
> If any of you really want to shoot, instead of staying home dreaming your dreams, then contact one or all three of these clubs. The contact numbers are on their webpages. Some use facebook as well.
> There is no need to bemoan the lack of rifle ranges in Auckland and try to re-invent the wheel, when you have three on your doorstep


Out of interest do these clubs only shoot target rifles? It's a shame because if they do it must be a small portion of the shooting community.

----------


## JWB

> Out of interest do these clubs only shoot target rifles? It's a shame because if they do it must be a small portion of the shooting community.


These clubs will welcome you with just about any type of rifle. NRANZ holds competitions for Target rifles chambered in .308 and .223 shot with open sights, Target rifles in the same calibres but with telescopic sights shot off a bipod and rear bag, Any other rifle under 8mm in calibre with any sights shot off a front rest and rear bag, as well as a hunter class for factory hunting rifles as sold as package deals by sports retailers, with a max power scope of 10x shot over a day-pack or hunting bipod.
As you can see, most stuff is catered for except the .338 mag and .50 cal. monsters.
Clevedon range is also the home range of the Auckland Service Rifle Association with the variety of firearms that they use.
There are keen groups of black powder shooters, vintage rifle enthusiasts and .303 rifle fans who also use these ranges.

----------

